# Here I GO AGAIN 2012



## Nightowl (Feb 23, 2012)

Had to quit other journal, as too many views and not too interested in it.Daily high intensity cardio, weights.

I ask you not to try and not be- friend me unless I know you personally.  I am not a fan of some here and in person I am NOT FRIENDLY.  
My goal is to lose body fat and gain more muscle.  I am not too much a lover of spending a long time in the gym.   Will breakdown my body needs soon. *Kurt, you are always welcome!*


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 24, 2012)

Yesterday, and the day before and the day before (as far as I am g(ing)   high intensity cardio, weights, upper one day, lower the other, and so forth.  Triceps everyday.

One issue I would love to ask is burning outer layers of fat, can a suggestion be made?

Journey 2Mysterious Island was great


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 24, 2012)

Today,
cardio high intensity, weights, lower body, and triceps.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

She PM'd me about him last year. She does not want him or anyone trolling in her journal period.

Thanks guys


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

yes sir!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Yesterday, and the day before and the day before (as far as I am g(ing)   high intensity cardio, weights, upper one day, lower the other, and so forth.  Triceps everyday.
> 
> *One issue I would love to ask is burning outer layers of fat, can a suggestion be made?*
> 
> Journey 2Mysterious Island was great



Sassy, Built, and IslandGirl would be great people to answer that question! 

I'm currently doing keto and will be adding cardio and ab work TODAY! lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 25, 2012)

^^^ Spam bot detected.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 25, 2012)

^^^ you still here sock puppet


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 25, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> ^^^ Spam bot detected.


 
you know best


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

Did someone say _spam bot?_


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 27, 2012)

Break day. Yesterday, well 15 minutes walking.
Cardio   40 minutes

oh mr. Curt gone butch daddy...u no I'ds luv ya!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## birket (Feb 27, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 28, 2012)

what's up briket....so bored?

anyhow,

lower body
triceps
new machines and stepping arts with ability to help those with bad knees.  

Of the lifting world, hearing us with age in our faces (yes, in fate listen up)
this cybex gazelle machine is off the hook.

Well hill walking and cardio high side was fun.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 29, 2012)

New journal ... new start


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 1, 2012)

So a couple days away, and boy did I get my ass torn apart.  Besides my ears. Why is it those with no education and lack of it thereof are always trying for those around to hear them.  Hell, using filler such as she goes, and you know are a sheer indication of no ability in speaking; let alone anything worth listening to in private.

Anyhow, nice to see you Stephen and Wifey. Trust your days in Canada are better then those here in America.  Christ, I met a liar that I kept for over 2 years and he reps for a company here.  Long story!!! If you want to hear in a pm, just let me know. I will tell you the Penal code charges and all.  Horrible!!!!!  

Upper body with 3 sets @ 12. I will hit cardio later tonight after a meeting up with a friend (new)e and seeing my girlfriend's bar.  Gearing up for St.Paddy's day.  Luck of the Irish to those here!


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 2, 2012)

I am stoked another person to work out with.
today
cardio with the machine from hell.  the nice to knees if you want it to be.  
lower body 3 sets @ 15
triceps increase 10 lbs so moving up.

will keep trying to add but have question.  Looks like the same lurking lookey luus are back. 243 views given a few of mine and double my posts with others, still man what up with your ideas of entertainment?

steph, Curt (given) and jag and anyone else I missed you're out of this mess.


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 4, 2012)

upper body with new workout buddy.
she is stronger, with practice.
I am so happy to report
high intensity cardio
20 minutes with walking 40 minutes.
4 hours worth of sleep. go figure
new agenda....looking forward to it.

went up higher on thigh, felt fine
no lumps. think that was the problem

when you read this, personally...you could be doing something else. Someone is missing you or wishing for your attention.  Those that write you're not included


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 6, 2012)

Took day off yesterday, as pecs and upper were so sore with workout buddy there at my side. She should work

Today:
lower and triceps, grip the real leg press today, boy the looks were on. She went where and did what. Yep, tis true, bbing for me the rest of my life, but without or without those with no true means of self expression. (oh, if the shoe fits wear it)
not too interested in going higher and higher with weight. Taper off, and shed the pounds.
Quiting all the meat stuff, can see and tell the difference in my body.  Like my less then most consumption of meat.  Whey and such back in the field; as well some other gym rats. Sweet!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey, welcome back. I'm liking the new attitude and motivation. 

Just thought I'd check up on ya.


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 7, 2012)

Sweet, glad to hear it.

Coming to the conclusion, I love being a self motivated bitch, with an agenda.
Anyhow, as I go through the motions with classes in the time to come, I find that our fair share of haters are upon the do gooders and we as a family or network, need to weakin' their asses. Their length of reign is not needed any more, nor those messing the situation with AAS use up either.

Next,

my work out for today:
upper with triceps and made the 3 sets, but barely.
out with a friend to night. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 8, 2012)

Well it started with weights this was upper body and triceps. I got a question: if you only tone and not rip muscle "triceps" and you do it everyday is that okay?  I was told that it is only if you rip the muscle that it will then need to rest; is this so?

tonight was high intensity cardio  and what kills me is the mere issues of changing my numbers for grade. I am happy to say that I've met that trade without fail, but slow with the intensity. 
all sets 3@12 or 15.  

New guru and happy to say he is working with bbing teams that represent and these guys and gals are bad ass.  Oh, what beautiful people!!!!!


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, first props to Curt for the 411 with the partner and she is a dream.  The new people in the competitions are young and beautiful and full of great wants and desires!  Spoke to them today, and looking forward towards meeting them soon, and seeing the world of competitions!

Never had that in my mind, but would love babe to see this gal well, group in action.  Nice you tube vids great all around set of folks.  Today, was an express only triceps and calves. Tanning started and man I am toast, look like a burnt marshmallow.

Learned a new term, LE.  Christ, if you could only see my books and toys.  Houston, I think we have a problem, or from "Cool Hand Luke's, 'What we have here is a lack of communication"  Too cold!

Smile baby your on Candid Camera!

will keep you posted for the outcome with new training and diet and such. have a lot of peps stepping up,  good money!


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 11, 2012)

so was to have a workout buddy but she didn't set her clock. Texted but she didn't realize it until too late( I called her)

20 minutes high intensity cardio
lower body legs all sets 3 leg press was a bitch at first but started high and ended high
other leg curls fine
hammies another story...looking in the mirror as I went down with barbell in hands, felt the pull on the right side, and knew it was to be 3 sets, but less then 15.

looking forward to hearing  more from the new pro sorts


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 12, 2012)

welp, switched up times for now, but in the end it was a fair trade. My new workout partner is a competitor and she is all so ready to go. Will be having personal training some day with her, but for now will appreciate her workouts with me in mind. pm me for details. oh school is great still in top percentage, you know it's on!
30 minutes high intensity cardio
triceps 3 @ 15 didn't make it.
did really high incline with cardio over 18 for a while too.
arse and calves oh gawd.
new dietary person with new means of eating. She competes so this should give me results.  I wish for 40 lbs gone with the goal of Dec of this year.   Let's keep our fingers crossed.  Will be headed to shows,  yepee!


owlllllllllin the house!  talons in jungle Red!


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 13, 2012)

okay, after last night with fun in cardio, now this morning same tune,but with shoulders and triceps and high intensity cardio before.

indulged today...she has me eating fruit. Oh, christ I am still am feeling a humming in my head.    She says, keep going. ( since she is a pro at it, I can't urge her different, she's hip to my game) one more portion of fruit and 5 more of veggies...oh help!

Catabolic baby!
I will to be here, I will, I will, I will.
oh, gosh school...what can I say!?!
oh the shopping list: I've only been able to get 4 meals together...over 45 minutes to do it. you see, I really have a problem.


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 13, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


 

your cute


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 15, 2012)

So, with a sore throat and not having it with workouts. In mid- terms and needing this time to gain even more grips for the next classes.

I have two new trainers, both bodybuilders and one a bodybuilder/model. He is a cutie~
She is a doll. My diet is what destroyed me the last go round, so must buck up and make this attempt for permanent results.  They are hoping and helping me out of my ditch I dug.

See it in results and less in talk.

yesterday and today: meal planning, and boot camp signup.


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 17, 2012)

Today,

new nails and a bitch to type, can I make it this week with too much bizieness?   I don't know.  

workout
2 sets @ 12 with increase on seated rows 30 lbs, almost in triceps but chickened out... I will in 2 weeks move up upper body 2@ 12 being sick still, I know not to over do it.


my new trainer she is starting me with dieting and fruits with veggies everyday 2 fruit servings and 5 veggie servings.  I hope, I can do this


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 18, 2012)

out for the count and so is this female trainer, but all is not lost. I got two others in your face sort, so we'll see.

what up where you can't get in and you use your save button where you press it and it is suppose to save it as will writes it? 
any how, will try the guy first see if all modeling and fitness can help me with my diet needs if not then to Max Muscle's group or Bev Francis, for suggestion.

sick, got throat kicked about late night, now I am really feeling and had to cancel legs today.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 19, 2012)

Your signing up for the bootcamp stuff to?  That's like the big thing at my new gym, seems like everybody does that except me. 

Hope your feeling better, sorry to hear the first training didn't work out.  Keep working at it you'll find the right person to get you to your goals.


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 21, 2012)

hey there my east/south bay married man. trust all is well and you are using your time wisely. I have been busy, but nice to hear from you.

sick, so no such workouts. has been this way for a bit...but I'll be back


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 23, 2012)

okay, the sore throat still there, but less with the other symptoms.

triceps 2@ 15 same as when I left in fact felt good
hammies 2@ 15 same weight
calves 2@15
let curls 2@15

cardio 30 minutes walking
took it easy but glad to return


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 26, 2012)

so almost over the sickness. 
today:
20 minutes high i8ntensity cardio sweat my ass off
triceps 2 @ 15 same 2eight
pull down increase 20 lbs 2@15
seated rows increase 30-45 lbs 2@12



new trainer sometime this week.  she is currently working with others competitors (hope to get to her this week or soon) 
finishing extra credit for class, vcery busy house started

question sought: when your lifting and you see your muscles big under your skin and veins popping is that good?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> question sought: when your lifting and you see your muscles big under your skin and veins popping is that good?



Glad your feeling better. 

And my vote is for yeah, that's always cool.


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 27, 2012)

kudo's omerta~

I am happy, and slowly returning to bbing.  today was a great morning, I was greeted by a beautiful gal filled with true spirit to the form of bbing. I am also happy to report that my upper body is getting stronger, my sets are low, but will be even out by the next few weeks of return.\cardio walking 30 minutes or more

upper body with increase only 10 lbs will be that weight for 4 weeks or more. free weights 
all machines except incline, and form is off for pecs.  will make do with current weight, but could increase and lose form, not worth it.


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 28, 2012)

today early morning with late night intensions. gosh, does it or fit me....nodda!
so, legs today with extra bonus, hammies done proper with a 30 lb increase for the first set warm up then 2 nd set 2@ 12 with additional barbell weight increase. I must admit using the different leg press as well with my double was nice.  It will take some time, but better doing something then nodda. I still have swimming to begin again, and have still the congestion in my throat, but it is slowly going away.

triceps with form now 2@15
so lower body was the work out with calves.
diet...still getting my 411 with new camp director together.


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 30, 2012)

okay, stood up for boot camp, and not too interested in this internet or other text shit. 
been there and done that with "bull shit r us" in ny. so, og said...sounds creepy and maybe best to leave to the wind of fate, otherwise...not in or on same page. LOL


triceps with little desire for tear up 
one set
pull downs increase 20 and 30 lbs (oh, no more for 6 weeks with increase of weight)
seated rows increase 20 lbs and again same gig... no increase. all form and ability.
all 3 sets @ 12 or 15.
cardio 20 minutes and counting onward for the rest of the day


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 31, 2012)

20 minutes high intensity cardio
triceps, better form same weight
20 minutes cardio low intensity


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 1, 2012)

Congratulations on the progress, keep it up!


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 3, 2012)

ok....
been very busy will return with cardio and weights later this week. To all fans, been busy with school. Love to ya


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 6, 2012)

finally back in the mix, and glad to do so.  

increase for all with back and shoulders....said I wouldn't but did. form off a slight bit with struggle with `2 in sets.  inc crease for all with knowledge some were to move up.  be4en dreading the cardio, but know that it is a must.

increase for back as well.

will be very busy this weekend, so tried to pin point some extra time for at least an hour, not too sure of it yet with workout buddy.  Called, but think she is too busy. New friend that worksout as well, and he is very happy to chat about bbing.

great weekend in store, trust yours is too!


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 9, 2012)

new version called heavy weights with rest days in between.  work your ass off with high weights and then cardio the next day.  the issues with diet still there with little time right now until the house is done for the scale and all that  stuff, so rough it out till late june I think.

yesterday legs with leg press, the legs all okay with double for the leg press, and did hammies the barbell way. calves and crunches.  60 feeling okay.
'
heavy conversations with emphasis on inner work ethics. sad inside level position going to another with friend and her Masters. Go figure the future there
!?!

Sleep freaked up!

until next time ...stay strong!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds like your figuring things out. 

Just stick with it, and bet your house is going to rock.


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 10, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Sounds like your figuring things out.
> 
> Just stick with it, and bet your house is going to rock.



We'll see, it is a roller coaster ride; like my diet. Spending this week with The food Tree. A nice new book, my friend gave to me, with reference to the diet and the issues of GI and BMI stuff.  I love the idea of the cousin of sugar...Alcohol. My, my, my I am learning.

Yes, I am outsted with diet properties, but feed the brain, and something should click.LOL.  The house is so far okay... no walls yet, but Rome wasn't built in a day. LOL  How is life in your neck of the woods?

I am off to the book now, so talk again soon.


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 12, 2012)

Welp,  my day was with full ambition with my weights so started heavy with triceps and then lightened up. Then went upper body with higher weights and then lightened up for pull downs, and bent row was then lightened, could have gone up, but felt it necessary by reasons of a suggestion to only do 2 sets at 10-12. 

I was proud to find the high cardio, I was able to do more then it might be able to, but then remembered what she said, as though she was right there. I am glad I did. I feel it in my arms and my back.  Great looking man there first time I ever saw him. Didn't mention him to OG, felt it best to eye this nice bber on my own, without any gestures of compliments.

(oh, my my nice eye candy!)  blues too! older!  yum!

So my calories are with 2300 to 2500 a day. My lunch consists of a steak with brown rice, and a nice salad, with carrot juice (pure) and a great array of whey proteins.  Oh, boy!

going back for some more lessons on the cell and the divisions it makes with AAS and any other issues on the forum floor of bbing.  (cheers!)


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 15, 2012)

Blast off?  Let's see if it is in the fate of cards dealt!?  I am indeed without a holding bar, being with my current lifting versus getting the ideal fit of body composition.   Q:  zzz behind the wheel; now those that have made my ability to get what and where I am now, are at holding pattern until I can finish all my needed education. 

 How do you fit in? A: You tell me!  A few ideas hit and homeland calling me to come for the Commenrative, but at last I am unable, but his poem speaks out and "our" needs are to be met.  I went forward and asked for the composition with fun in the sun type needs, one said, "You'll get sloppy."  She was indeed right, and I am now seeking forward towards the last advance, that made it what I was then seeking.

Today:
20 minutes high intensity cardio
upper body with all free weights.  My chest press was with a lack of complete form, so shall hold with pattern of making it with complete ease and without loss of form.  Incline, lowered the weights and made it without a problem.  My bicep curls were with ease, but my one side I wish to press on with more, so went to compound seated row for biceps, hit a nice three digit in fact higher then thought possible.  I did a few, but knew blow into your tendonitis....No, No.
triceps, were great did 3 sets, but had done one before.  My second set (super set) was a failure, but hey Rome wasn't built in a day.

My intake for any alcohol was nodda and will be including my favorite tasting brew. Shet!  I love the ice cold taste of a great one and shet with the clothes not fitting.  Sure the arms are nice and big but without a love for the rest...like she said "SLOPPY"

time will tell!


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, today was an event...

high intensity cardio 20 minutes
cardio walking 20 minutes
triceps lower weights: 2 set 10 each.
my strength was there, but I am so sore that this being before the heavy lifting day. 
Go figure!

my diet has increased as so suggested for those days, but without a sip of brew. Sick!  Nice hot sunbathing day without the cold taste of a great beer, you figure how sweet that is!lol


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 18, 2012)

I was so tired, but still forced my arse out the door and to the gym. Glad I did, for I got my 20 minutes of high intensity cardio, and then additional 20 minutes of walking.

Have an arrest report to write for school, and looking at I hope another perfect score, but hey...if you don't make a mistake, you can't learn something sometimes.   Nice, to have gotten an invite to China, may take him up on it...

any how....got baby another gift for her birthday, Prince's 3121 perfume, she is convinced it is purple robot.  Hell, a prince robot for sexual service would, better close for now.  Short, fine and got it all going on...Here I am!

now back to the real reason I am here (too many views again:0)

additional weights tonight?


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, it was an early morning and whole household up and then back to nap world for the babe, but I went on to the gym, for that cardio goal...did it!  

20 minutes high intensity
did I get to the weights...

Yes, legs with some difficulty with the knee, but it will subside. I thought as I used the leg press, the lump with the same knee, but it will go further down and then gone. (fingers crossed) I went through this before with the same mixture.

found all that is needed for the Summer, well for the year for some things It is nice to have birds of a feather at times.  "it makes good company"

walking is on the 20 minutes so far with an intense cleaning session of 1 hour and 45 minutes. Christ, I am indeed a bitch!


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 22, 2012)

Been a bad time with ability for some freedom, to get to the gym. Just with cardio, but will be with weights tomorrow.  My workout buddy is due and will take the Curt to heart with some new ideas with spotting.

Off to a competition soon with some friends competiting. Looking forward in seeing their work come to a head and see some trophies and such move on to a mantel or table for a smile and some pix. Regardless, who wins all have done their best to be there!

cardio yesterday and today: walking only 30 minutes.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey hope you had a great weekend, and managed to stay cool. Summer definately has set in.

Hope your knee is feeling better as well.


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 24, 2012)

O;

Please do try, as I think it will be a great chance too having locals here in the Bay Area see some of the focused teams and individuals. I have been talking to og's in the area to come down...they'll think about it.  

I will be around training this week, but with very limited time frames....just too much on my plate.  I look forward to eye candy, maybe I mentally unwrap it and get to the good stuff!?!  LOL

just remember the bigger the better.

without time for training and redoing cycle work with blood panel being seeked shortly. Glad the let up with waver is gone for certain items for cycling.


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 24, 2012)

today, was a fast one with little sets, but weight was fine. I eased through triceps, and then continued with upper. Didn't hit bent bar rows, but should hit that after a massage by my ape man tonight.

Cardio is going out the door, but will try to reschedule later with high intensity.

If you are with proper form and with ease, should I move up or would you just add sets?  I am thinking, if it is too easy...move up and less sets.  Increase of diet for lifting days, so will be without a guilt trip through tonight. Ryan will love this, and Rose for that matter!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 24, 2012)

My opinion would be: 
1. if your form is clean then go up in weight as you'll gain muscle an strength.
2. if your still working on form, or have aches and pains in joints you might have to increase the intensity with more sets.

If it's the aches and pains, then once you've increases sets a few times I'd bump the weight up and do it all over again. 

Must my $.02 enjoy your massage.


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Up this morning and feeling the lazy shit feeling was not my idea of fun, so hit the gym.  High intensity cardio and then free weights. Just kept the same dumbbells and called it a day. Not, in the greatest of moods lately with work Shi@t. Long story!!!!

Anyway on a lighter note....

Thank you Omerta!  Yes, I felt the same way this morning and went with the same all through. I was a bit pissy with the next door neighbor's bench too close, but felt it best to forget it. 

cycle is almost over, and had a few mishaps, so left the primo for another time.  Sore legs both, long story!!!

additional cardio is already 20 minutes with additional additives of cleaning, oh happy, happy, joy- joy!


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 29, 2012)

finally,

So, it was leg day with triceps
too many sets, 4 @ 12 leg press 180 lbs
leg curls 4 sets 70 lbs or more
played a bit with quads, at 120 lbs, and was crying! She did great, but has been working on legs for a while.
other leg areas with additional sets all at 12 with 4 sets
triceps 3 sets 12
INDIVIDUAL leg and calves 70 lbs, very easy 3 sets 12.
should hold at 100lbs.

cardio later
cardio has been key factor 20 or 30 minute walks.


----------



## Nightowl (May 1, 2012)

Well, this was a day of what I would have thought would be of solid sore...counting 2, but it was not to be.  My legs are fine and the thought of lifting them again foresight of same wasn't to be today, but still without fatigue.  My upper today is done with free weights without the use of the gym.  My cardio, will be of walking and with that is 20 minutes so far.  Too much with the work with engineers and architects.  The ratio, that I am looking at is with indeed a necessary means of time and balance with safety as will preservation of the look of the house.  I had to adjust many issues this last few days and even had to jump in for that "just in case" scenario. Long story, for those of you that have an interests "friends" I will indeed explain if you find yourself curious.

Upper body with sets of 3 x 15.
biceps and triceps only


----------



## Nightowl (May 3, 2012)

It has been one thing after another, kinda glad though...It would be too difficult to keep my true feelings of how overwhelmed I have been. School being a 2nd place thingy as well...it is paying off.

My goal today is triceps and upper with cardio already 30 minutes.  

Sets 3 x 12.

too busy this weekend so it is a leisure time for me. cardio for hours this week. Event thingy!  good luck to you!


----------



## Nightowl (May 5, 2012)

Today is pure cardio, and as it has shown with lack of it...it's about time.  Today, is a gathering of over 30 thousand people, and we are all eager to venture with our little ones and adult little ones alike.



I hope not too much sun is going to be there, as burn factor is in and on the lurk!

Will, trust to hit the gym without too much in the mists of having more complications, but time will tell.  Had square off a old problem, but like one said, "never to old to learn something."  Tis indeed right!


----------



## Nightowl (May 6, 2012)

Welp,


today high intensity cardio 20 minutes with more cardio today as well.
lower body weights first though,

leg press 180 lbs 2 sets 12
calves 180 lbs 2 sets 25
individual legs 80 lbs 2 sets @ 15
leg curl 2 sets 70 lbs
hammies 2 sets 70lbs
erector spinae 1@ 15 110 lbs.  light weight, should move up 40 lbs, but I'll live!

diet: yogurt,flaxseed and some lean red meat. (go figure) new whey protein drink, this other stinks!  too much fat with little cardio...ah got the pix?


----------



## Nightowl (May 7, 2012)

Welp,  my finals are upon me and I am hitting my friends and such at the precinct shortly. Gosh, I am happy that I am nearly done, but I know the next load is going to be a heavy one!

I have upper today with free weights and it is 2 sets @ 15.
triceps and bi and cardio.

high intensity is later tonight.


----------



## MDR (May 7, 2012)

Hang in there with school and all the other responsibilities.  Always seems like I get sick when I can least afford to!  Sounds like your dedication level is very high, and that you are trying a number of different approaches to make progress, and getting help and advice from a variety of qualified sources.   Keep up the great work.  I know what you mean about diet-I've always thought that diet might be the hardest part of all.  You can do it.


----------



## Nightowl (May 9, 2012)

Today was with free weights, and the form is getting better!  We are looking positive in the sights with more to share for the upcoming weeks, as my new cycle will start soon. I talked with a few lifters and they too were in agreement about the diet and making it more of a routine versus the quick and fast with compounds chemicals.

We discussed the boundaries that make and mold our little ones. We find that with the fine tune of enhancing their abilities with better nourishment, that many  will be able to make more of their lives in the times to come. I found that many of us lessened ourselves by the commercialism and bad chemical compounds within processed foods.  In fact, a few pathologists have brought forth even more information that our consumption of such foods helped us to shorten our lives.  They've seen more and more cases of Cancer being brought forth by the usage and also with less time for   ourselves with the consumption of bad food brings more impact with our next or younger generations. 

I thank those with their words of wisdom, and find myself learning that life can be a great thing, you need to surround yourself with those that embrace life and not live in a rut!  The old saying, "Misery loves company" holds true, so don't let those that have no need for happiness and expression be your companion.

I am finishing up classes, and thank you for your heartfelt words MDR, that indeed is nice of you!

Peace out!

Focus is now needed for the upcoming time!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 9, 2012)

Great stuff keep it up


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2012)

Sound like you finding some great peeps to talk to. And I like there philosophy and advice they have been giving you. 

Good luck as you finish up your classes.


----------



## Nightowl (May 12, 2012)

Thank you O2010:

It is almost over!

today free weights 
tri and bi 3 sets 15 each.  Legs tomorrow with workout bud!
switch up with days off and solo workouts soon.

saw great flick, "Insidious" not too bad either...."Don't be Afraid of the Dark."


----------



## Nightowl (May 13, 2012)

Today, was a dizzie! I had one assignment after having 3 reports to write out for the week before. It was done with the sights of more interests from me on the interests with DOJ and DOC with political stance, within this course's outcome.

I found religious sorts, to those that are already seated and working within the spectrum. Not too sure their feelings upon here and my feelings as well my will with making amemnds for those that have been burden with their head strong beliefs with steroids, nor do I truly give a expletive.  

I went on today to talk briefly, with my new workout partner, knowing she was a former bod sqaud, to hearing the inner personal's of her harming one's self with steroids, but espressed my lack of belief towards outwards with such usage, as well the fun and thought of making one the way they wish.  I am indeed happy with the outcome of new exercises with the use of core and cardio like exercises.  I hit the triceps and felt a bit overwhelm with 130 lbs with one foot and made it through my kicking foot, but lapsed with my otherside, this being the side that is with the problems with the patella.

I made my 180lbs with reps 3 sets at 15. I went on with calves and went to 90 lbs with one foot both made it through.  I am currently listening to the Lighttroller's acocunt of the Titanic, a mystery of mine towards the factual evidence that head on versus sideswiped, and I still question the length and time of speed, but the dismal end that finish was.

We went on towards the shoulder, I pulled down 150 lbs, and couldn't finish it but was able to move it down for a stretch. (oh my, oh my)  I made 80 lbs with ease, but 100 for seated rows, to see the pull. I did over 9 and then questioned, the strain...I stopped and made it with more of conversations.  I liked the feelings I got with the all over feelings with weights. I tried my hand at bent barbell, and made 60 lbs with a shake.  I told her of a great guy that I met on here, but keep to my side as well I hope he keeps me.  He, I told my friend is alike a god like icon that I compared him to the scene of , Space Odyssey where the monkeys find that bealm of or rod and praise it.  She laughed. I was not joking! I went to express that within the threshold of time, I too wish to make 150 lbs and onward, but without competition or vanity, but an inner personality that wished to say...been there done that.  although, I have never to look alike with the likes of this god like icon, it is still something to keep in mind.  Nice ending with sets completed.  
Tomorrow is already set and I see the heart sinking inward knowing that I want to continue with cycles.  Funny, not interested to be there among those with such endurance, but knowing they too deserve a great standing ovation.  Well, I am parting now and send out a message, if you wish to make amends for yourself, it starts with within one's self and blossoms from there on.  

My girlfriend gave me a few books and I am to cruise into old time Mexico with many interesting recipes.  Until then 

Good night


----------



## Nightowl (May 14, 2012)

time is at an essence here, so this will be brief.

today
cardio with crunch pulls.  Oh god it was felt with nice stretch at the beginning.
shoulders today with bent barbell 45 lbs 1 set 12
50 lbs 2 sets 12
should pull down 80 lbs  1 set 15
100 lbs 1 set 10
90 lbs 1 set 12
seated row 100 lbs 1 set @ 8 I got caught, with not a full pull and then form was out the door, I superset a bunch and felt it in an instant.  I went down to 90 lbs and still got caught, so 80 lbs is fine.  I will catch up, but will need to be there among the weights daily.  Still watching more on the survivors of the titanic, but now all dead. radio broadcast.  

erector spinae was 110 lb 2 sets 15, made those but was tired.

I am off to do more errands and might catch up here later to read the rest of my workout buds.


----------



## Retlaw (May 14, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Today,
> 
> new nails and a bitch to type, can I make it this week with too much bizieness?   I don't know.
> 
> ...



You go baby ! You no I love you and if I didnt have a GF would be right there pushing you girl ! Keep up the good work !


----------



## Nightowl (May 14, 2012)

Well Retlaw, I have somebody and he isn't the sharing sort.  So, kick with your girl and good luck


----------



## Nightowl (May 17, 2012)

I have been too busy to hit the gym, but have been doing some free weights.  3 sets @ 15
bi and tri

cardio has been reduced to walking, but that has been daily.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2012)

Something is better than nothing that's for sure. 

Are you doing bi's and tri's like every day or does it just seem that way?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> I am currently listening to the Lighttroller's acocunt of the Titanic, a mystery of mine towards the factual evidence that head on versus sideswiped, and I still question the length and time of speed, but the dismal end that finish was.



This sounds interesting. What did you think of it?

And is it a show or something you were listening to?


----------



## Nightowl (May 20, 2012)

O;

I did indeed learn a lot with reference to those last hours and hearing the details of all that Lighttroller and many others had to endure; it was so hard to listen to those that survived and talking about their loved ones. To hear the cries of death, and then to match the mayheim with no moon visible and the fields of ice that blanketed the area.  This area was not visible until dawn when the "Carpathia" then was there at the site, with no such boat and picking those survivors up.  The suction that was heard with the roar of steam produced  impact awhile many were getting on the ship's lifeboats, and some were not able to hear of what was being told to them, and impairing them to a better concept, just how bad it truly was.

In light of all the testimonies and hearing and seeing those of the science division, it is necessary to see more of the impact toward the adjustments then made for safety, and boy did this diaster make such impacts.  Regulations, and advance research was placed upon the seas, for the embetterment of/for society.  

Journal:

I have broken up my workouts with the finishing of finals and found that any such needs are placed with the cardio, and strength lifting.  Now, that finals are over and I am indeed set with more impact of classes for the next semester.  I can rest a bit with ease, that I can get over past reflections without forgive, but with experience and knowing that life can give you lessons daily.  My friend said something that stuck with me after she said it, "we all are just switching seats on the Titanic," we are all going down.  Nothing is meant in the sense of social distortion, but an end does come to all.  I like that, she hit it so clear and right!  Kudo's to Ms. Laura!


----------



## Nightowl (May 20, 2012)

Today, it indeed caught up with me for not being on this everyday. Sad, to part with that feeling at times, but I know that I've come to a point to keep to priorities. Bbing is a fun sport with use can help with many attributes for me in the time to come, but indeed other priorities are beckoning.

today,

seated rows 95 lbs 2@ 10
chest press machine 65 lbs 3 @ 12
leg press 180 lbs 10
calves same @ 15 2 sets
leg extention 3@ 12
leg curls 2 @ 12
breathing is a must with slow pulls. Wish to return to German count and hold but know if I do bulking is what is the end it.  

crunches 60
cardio thing...died!  26 and doubled so when she went down, so did I so that is 34.

sore tomorrow with more to come.  triceps 2 sets @ 15
felt the need for that without fail.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 23, 2012)

wow, that is intersting. 

Hope your doing well this week and things are starting to settle down for you.

Is the house done yet?


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> Today is pure cardio, and as it has shown with lack of it...it's about time.  Today, is *a gathering of over 30 thousand *people, and we are all eager to venture with our little ones and adult little ones alike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Went to a rally to support public education yesterday and encountered a bit of sun sickness. Rally was from 10 until after noon, so that sun does not treat my bald head too well. 



Nightowl said:


> Thank you O2010:
> 
> It is almost over!
> 
> ...



Will have to check out those flicks ASAP. Saw "Battleship" recently. LOTS of explosions and space aliens. 



Nightowl said:


> Today, it indeed caught up with me for not being on this everyday. Sad, to part with that feeling at times, but I know that I've come to a point to keep to priorities. Bbing is a fun sport with use can help with many attributes for me in the time to come, but indeed other priorities are beckoning.
> 
> today,
> 
> ...



Great workout, Nightowl!


----------



## Nightowl (May 25, 2012)

well after a bit of a vacation from lifting, partner helped me with working on cusps and getting more of the rotation going with more for shoulders and upper body.  Great move on her part! I owe her a nice homemade dinner soon.  I then went on to do calves that lasted 3 sets at 270lbs.  I did leg extentions with 70 lbs 2 sets then 75 after.  @ 12
shoulders with 80lbs 3 sets@ 15
triceps 50 lbs 2 sets 20
seated row 80 lbs 3@ 12
I got blown to bits with trying for the leg press at 270 lbs, but partner was at 450 lbs and kicking it!  Did cardio situps and leg balance with movements for stomach and lower back and hammies. Nice, I actually did it being the first try.

Finals are posted and I felt good doing them, then when the grade came, I thank the Professor and said, yes...I am ready to move onward.  I got a perfect score and was over my 100 percent mark for the class. All classes and professors are already for my participation and so onward and upwards, be it weights to that of the education levels. It is raining here and I am in need for a rest, so  I will close for now.  Trust you all have great Memorial day and for those of you abroad, Enjoy!

Curt, thank you for making me continue, as you are one of the ones that I do look towards!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2012)

Curt James said:


> sun does not treat my bald head too well.



Nice to know I'm not the only one who has to wear a hat outside all summer.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> well after a bit of a vacation from lifting, partner helped me with working on cusps and getting more of the rotation going with more for shoulders and upper body. Great move on her part! I owe her a nice homemade dinner soon. I then went on to do calves that lasted 3 sets at 270lbs. I did leg extentions with 70 lbs 2 sets then 75 after. @ 12
> shoulders with 80lbs 3 sets@ 15
> triceps 50 lbs 2 sets 20
> seated row 80 lbs 3@ 12
> I got blown to bits with trying for the leg press at 270 lbs, but partner was at 450 lbs and kicking it! Did cardio situps and leg balance with movements for stomach and lower back and hammies. Nice, I actually did it being the first try.



Awesome workout. 270 is more than I see any of the girls at my gym using. 




Nightowl said:


> Finals are posted and I felt good doing them, then when the grade came, I thank the Professor and said, yes...I am ready to move onward. I got a perfect score and was over my 100 percent mark for the class. All classes and professors are already for my participation and so onward and upwards, be it weights to that of the education levels. It is raining here and I am in need for a rest, so I will close for now. Trust you all have great Memorial day and for those of you abroad, Enjoy!



Congrats on the perfect score. 

Have a great Memorial day!


----------



## Nightowl (May 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> wow, that is intersting.
> 
> Hope your doing well this week and things are starting to settle down for you.
> 
> Is the house done yet?



Nope the house won't be done for a while, but all is not lost...I have here to play at home with.LOL

how goes your perspective eye candy for me?

We're still planning on going, and I am bringing my workout buddy and another NPC Master's may be going with us as well.


----------



## Nightowl (May 27, 2012)

Today, it was a bad one, and triceps were 2@ 20 same weight
press chest 70lbs 2@ 15
legs were curls and such and they were 70lbs.  Too tired
quads at 70lbs not feeling it today.  Headache, so altered my desire and ability.

cusp exercises

 crunches 2 x3 ways@20

I was all over the map today, so it was a workout.  it is a water time, and sick of whey candy shakes.  I am off for a great memorial day.  Fun in the sun sounds good, workout buddy is out until next week.  Good Luck!


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 12, 2012)

It has been a few messed up weeks, with colds and congestion and hacking coughs, so I have been under a lot of stress.  I had a former group come forth to lure me away from here. Sorry, Charlie no such luck with face value. LOL.

Anyhow, please note I will return and have found a wonderful surprise to my needs with training. He is a former competitor and with note my neighbor's brother.  Small world isn't it?!

So, on the flip side of the coin good luck and be back soon.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 12, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> It has been a few messed up weeks, with colds and congestion and hacking coughs, so I have been under a lot of stress.  I had a former group come forth to lure me away from here. Sorry, Charlie no such luck with face value. LOL.
> 
> Anyhow, please note I will return and have found a wonderful surprise to my needs with training. He is a former competitor and with note my neighbor's brother.  Small world isn't it?!
> 
> So, on the flip side of the coin good luck and be back soon.



I hope you are feeling much better Nightowl! Keep killing it!


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 12, 2012)

thank you ms. I am indeed feeling the congestion letting up, but will be a few more days or so till all is back to routines.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey cute dog in the avatar. 

Yeah I've had that mess for a good 3 weeks and now finally can workout with going into coughing fits.

Congrats on finding a trainer that sounds like will finally work out for your goals.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 12, 2012)

O,

I hope to! He is too close, and he lives to work out.  Sorry, to hear your struggles with this cold. What is up with July 14?  I have a afternoon thingy, but still looking towards going.  Better get my times together or I will miss it.

Tonight it was the first time back in a while.... so started light! 
Yes, the dog is indeed a cutie! 

shoulder press 
90 lbs 3@ 10
bent barbell rows 45lbs 3@ 10
50 lbs triceps 3@15
calves 180 lbs 2 @ 25  should have made it much more!
seated rows 70lbs 3@10
I sweated, and I know it was a nice step towards coming back!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 13, 2012)

Good looking workout for the first day back. 

14th I'll have to play by ear since we have some family stuff going on that we sort of have to put everything in that category for a while.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes, I am in between with it, but might try for it.  Got some friends for an event in our city and their performing, so not too sure with it.

Will cardio has been over 30 minutes for the last few days including lifting day, but today the fire screwed up everything for all of the east bay.  Will post my log later.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

Fire? maybe I need to get outside this hell that is my office and see what's up.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 17, 2012)

oh yes, jacked the whole sf lines for the morning till late afternoon.  Anyhow,  today being out for the count for the week, I went in and got to it. I felt jacked on legs, but upper was fine. I even did cords and was happy to say the lbs weren't too bad.  I did legs, but lacked individual,  but will live with it.  

leg press 150 lbs 3 sets@ 10
50lbs leg extensions 3@ 15
70lbs leg curls 3 @ 15
shoulder and pecs pull down 90 lbs 3@ 15
40lbs shoulder cords 2@ 10
rear pec fly 3@15 45lbs

let me see if it is in the cards for tomorrow with seated and bent barbell and hammies barbell???
watching Madea's family reunion...too funny and yet serious. 
make up for individual legs as well tomorrow...I hope!
series of ball workouts with glutes and calves and crunches 3@20
sweat so bad the thought of B.O entered into the room.  Lord!


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 20, 2012)

I am sorry, but I have been very busy with my life outside of here.  Trust all is well, and know that cardio is in the works daily, but not too much time for the4 gym.  Will be on a venture this coming weekend, so will have lots to add then.

be safe, and have a blast!


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 21, 2012)

So, today was app food journal search. Had it with those with words and look towards the horse's mouth for those moments of truth. Don't ya think?! Much more of a brain and awareness happening there.  Any suggestions for apps for an Android?

cardio was limited,but with friends tonight so will be out on the town.

until then happy workouts


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 23, 2012)

yesterday was with great means for a return to walks and hikes.  Little did I know, that it would end up with a horrible muscle pull or strain.  My calf died and had to be massage for a bit 15 minutes as well.  I am happy to say at least a mile was done, but it was a horrible evening of ice and elevation.  Today, I made my way for slight walking again. I will be working out with my old friend and he is looking forward in learning more about cycles.

until then Ciao


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 25, 2012)

yesterday:
warm up cardio
shoulder press 2 sets @ 12 @  80 lbs 1@ 90lbs.
seated rows 2@10x 70 lbs 1 set @ 90lbs x8
triceps 3 sets@ 10 @ 
fly 2 sets @ 30 lbs
lower body cardio
not a good day, too tired!  almost skipped out with a nap.  bad sleep!

this week new workouts and with new partner (personal friend)


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats on a fresh new start bro! Good luck on your training and your new goals. You should do very well. Let us know if you need any help


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 25, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Congrats on a fresh new start bro! Good luck on your training and your new goals. You should do very well. Let us know if you need any help



First off, thank you for your suggestion with my needs for help, but I am female...  100 percent, so you can drop the "Bro"

again thanks!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> So, today was app food journal search.



https://www.mynetdiary.com/logonPage.do

I like this one as it seems like it has alot of the stuff I always had a hard time searching for on fitday or whatever that was, plus if you use the iphone or adroid app you can actually scan the barcodes on the product and it'll go our and search the web for the nutrition breakdown.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

Good luck with the new training partner.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 25, 2012)

We'll see, he is a fan ten fold. The other has gotten off her soapbox, so safer then before! LOL
I'll peek over to your neck, for a nice glimpse into a real bber's journal.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 26, 2012)

today,

triceps 2@ 12 50lbs could have moved up, but form the most important
hammies 40lbs 2@ 10
cardio 20 minutes felt good, but calf still sore.
that was it, for we're getting tonight and then 3 other days this week.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 28, 2012)

Gosh, last night....oh boy!

shoulder pull downs
warm up 80lbs x 10 1
2 aets 90 lbs x 12
1 push 100 lbs x 10
will start with 90 lbs 2 sets
100lbs 1 set and even

seated rows,
warm up 1 set 80lbs x 12
2 sets 90 lbs 2 sets x 12
1 set 100 lbs x 10

hammies stretch 40 lb.  shame, should have done 60 lbs.  
fine ass gay man with big arms across, the boy toy right there waltzing by....wtf, my plumbing is wrong (right!?) LOL
leg curls 70 lbs 3 sets x 12 (crazy ass zodiac looking laughing out burst...no phone and no one near him. Okay?!
25 minutes high intensity cardio
30 minutes walking

then to the party...met my friends and had a great time meeting new wonderful people.  Great go go dancers!
had a half drink grey goose vodka collins (c, finished the rest of it for me)


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 28, 2012)

Good lookin workout, plus sounds like a fun night.  can't really ask for much better.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 29, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Good lookin workout, plus sounds like a fun night.  can't really ask for much better.



Really, I couldn't! I met one of my group's members that has an interesting job in the day.  My eye candy, I just found out is due in for me to see for real, as he explained.  This eye candy has banged more broads then 10 bus loads on the 31 Stockton Bus line at rush hour.  (what a job the guys would say)LOL.
No really!

any how, I am off for a bit, but return this weekend, as my daughter has a recital, and then a party afterwards.  Trust all is well!  Won't be at the 14th. We have a friendly gathering to get to that day.  Do leave us some form of knowledge for this event, if your friend does go.  Eye candy is always a plus, especially if they are single.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 3, 2012)

Yesterday was cardio only; we walked in the sun and picked cherries forever.  over 10 lbs, and I froze some for homemade pies and cobblers, but gave some away for friends.  Looking forward towards learning more with my protein shakes and these cherries as well.

Sunday, was completely blown away!  I came to realize this morning that it is less stress, if I get this out of the way, (workouts)by having a schedule and following it. My partner decided to make it late night and being my weekend, what more can I be but tired and put to the test with time. Damn, that was messed up, so off with the boys and some gals for workout tonight.  At least I will get it in,n and even if it is in strange waters. This week my other partner is in the midwest for meetings. He's so lucky!

Trust the weekend is better then the start of this week!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 3, 2012)

tonight;

shoulder pull downs
1 set 90 lbs x 12, 3 sets 100 lbs x 12 all felt good! a bit of a push, so will remain there for a while.
seated rows  first set 1 90lbsx12 3 sets 100lbs x 12  died on the last set and felt that it is my push!
tricep on cable 90 lbs 1 set 12
25lbs dumbbell  to check if ready for tricep kickbacks...I am !
dorsi flexor 4 sets x 12 @105lbs
75 lbs leg extensions 4 sets x 12
cardio was short, but had my massage and feeling better!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like you hit it hard, great job. I always hated working out in the evenings and really hated late as seemed to never be able to push as hard.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## melandleadley (Jul 6, 2012)

good job


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 6, 2012)

O: what is really strange is I like the late nights it is fun, but very busy.  Have this weekend for another round, and then workout buddy is back next week for those sessions.  Can't wait!

cardio for two days, with massage to help me through the rough patch. Love those hands! so been out for a bit.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 9, 2012)

Saturday was cardio only with up hill walking.

yesterday was upper body.
4 sets @ 15 for back 110 lbs. Felt fine
4 sets @ 15 65 lbs shoulder press
got thrown off track with workout buddy'as story which, personally I am not a fan of other people's business. She doesn't know to allow the court to look at something, with facts (hardcopy of a will)  Pathetic sort looking at something that should have been done years ago.
rear deltoid 70lbs 4 sets 15. felt I should have moved up, but didn't.
3 sets chest press 65lbs 4 sets@ 15. Lost last set completely with form listening to stupid story. Focus off!
this week set for multiple workouts and will be bringing over friend to see site.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 9, 2012)

hey focus before you get hurt.

Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 12, 2012)

okay, cardio 30 minutes
shoulders and back last night
shoulder pull down
80lbs 4 setsx 15
seated rows 90lbs 4 setsx15
bent barbell machine 105 lbs 4 sets @15
triceps 1 set 105 lbs @ 15
not a great time,but at the end of cycle.
still exploring my options!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 13, 2012)

yesterday my entire evening went upside down. The steaks for the dinner party were not up to snuff. The party started early, so being there after workout wasn't an option.

legs:
individual legs 90lbsx15 1 set, 110lbs one setx15, 130lbsx15 1 set, 130lbsx15 1 set.  leg press together 180lbs 4 setsx15
leg curl warm up 50 lbsx 15 70lbsx 15 3 sets
triceps 2sets@15
cardio 20 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Impressive numbers, hope you have a great weekend.  And if you didn't want the steak you should have sent it over my way.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you O!
I have been down and out with time and finding it that I need to resume my scheudle, but it will have to be really after my house issues are well in hand. I am thinking of my current problem, and that is the triceps! Can you express some other workouts to bring out my triceps? I have been working on the push downs, but is tricep extenders better?  Should I consider any other sort of workouts with them?  I know you'd be one for the answers as well my honey Curt. Oh yes, now let me not forget my Burr boy!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 19, 2012)

I am swamped@ getting all the numbers done and then the moving process is hitting home. I have classes starting, plus the little one with her needs...so on &bso forth. No concert for Lamb of God for me and Mr. Olympia is 100 %  out. No time and  busy!
last night:
4 sets each at 12 shoulder pull down 80 across the board. seated rows 80 as well
bent barbell row 75 3 sets@ 12 1 set 105 lbs 12. True form losst at 9.
leg curls 4 sets 60 lbs with ease but didn't move up and all will not be. Tired of moving up and wish to keep just the form together. cardio will over 40 minutes. Sushi afterwards, but not too great. 

tonight, I will post tomorrow


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 20, 2012)

last night was fantastic. I haven't hit those muscles in a long time. I did 4 setsx15 snd hit over 4 machines. I didn't find too much room with freeweights as all the guys were all over it. I had my friend proud as he beat me with strength on a few, but got destroyed on form, and then triceps. My pec area is lacking so bad, but we are to start this from now on. Too busy this weekend, but will be getting in some time for legs towards the end of the weekend.  

I am happy to say, that after we split a salad, and had an interesting conversation on new leadership with our new city's employee, that has new and stupid ideas.  $ 150k a year for a moron's point of view, with no new overhaul, nor ability to give new systems. Oh, what a freakin' mess.  I loved the part with the table a few ways down, with those glasses, and that look...Oh, what changes I have made and make to learn, the cover of the book is boring and nothing inside for me to consider to read.LOL
Back to school for me! 

Off to the ways or means of the day. Good Luck!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 22, 2012)

upper all done with more extension
straight through 4 sets @ 15.
cardio sit ups with ball 40
crunches 60 and then 2 sets@ 20
bent barbell shoulder pull downs, seated rows.  did too much gear before bed and couldn't sleep.  Had fatal attraction on and it was total nightmare. Old friend from Mexico is back and I am happy to see him and the boys and their wives and kids.  Will have him over here sometime soon.

until this coming week.  ciao


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 24, 2012)

I will be around, but having to deal with diet issues, so won't be posting any diet stuff for a bit. Have a few persons trying to help...so will see how the groups and such work.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like your busy to, but looks like your getting in some great workouts.

Regarding arm workouts, I'll have to defer to guys like Curt. I only do 1-2 exercises and those are only to help with my big lifts and that has worked, but many say it doesn't do it for them.

Good luck on your diet, I've decided to get some help from Juggernaut to do a modified CKD myself.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 25, 2012)

I have too busy in motion and it will get worse and worse as the months roll on. I do; however, room for workouts a few times a week with workout partners.  I must admit, it is easy now...later...time will tell.
Saw your input O, great looking!

will post numbers for workouts later on this week!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 28, 2012)

well, we workout on legs and I did 90 lbs for leg extentions couldn't make alk 15, but did 4 sets dying after 9 and one set to 12. I went on to do 4 sets of individual legs at 100lbs that was fine and then tried this thing called hatch , it is like a squat but you are standing slightly. leg curls were 75lbs with 4 sets. then cardio was over 30 minutes. 


will hit mr. curt up for some pointers with triceps,
talk soon,


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 3, 2012)

I owe a lot, but with too little time.

cardio has been in the house for the week, with upper body 4 sets@ 15, triceps 2 sets@15.  I haven't the time for an everyday thingy, so will post every so often, but cardio has been 40 minutes to 1 hours on my off days from lifting.  Have a few days without any such lifting, so will change it for cardio. Starting my cycle with IM stuff, heard some reviews outside of here and it seems impressive.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 5, 2012)

cardio is 40 minutes and window shop[ped and spent over 8 k looking. sick with Hermes, the coat with the purple prada purse was off the hook.  I had a few odds and ends, but no thanks, too much money to blow.

will be with lifts and workouts this week, to try for a new cycle.  a few deaths in the friend's circle, so will be watching in the limbs.  will post later this week all I was able to do


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 6, 2012)

welp, the bad news with one workout buddy no go for certain days and my schedule is garbage for a long while.  

4 sets @ 15, triceps 2 sets@ 15. press
no bent barbell, went to lower body and 60x2 crunches.
legs 4sets@ 15 extensions.curls,press, calves, each leg.
cardio new machine for warm up, must admit it felt good with less time and more calories,

diet is still being sought
ton of cardio this week, with upper body workouts.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> well, we workout on legs and I did 90 lbs for leg extentions couldn't make alk 15, but did 4 sets dying after 9 and one set to 12. I went on to do 4 sets of individual legs at 100lbs that was fine and then tried this thing called hatch , it is like a squat but you are standing slightly. leg curls were 75lbs with 4 sets. then cardio was over 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> *will hit mr. curt up for some pointers with triceps,
> *talk soon,



My triceps are pretty much non-existent. I've been hitting them with close-grip benching, but not really focusing on arms right now. 

Some of my favorite triceps exercises include:

*Close-grips
*
Close Grip Bench Press - YouTube

*Triceps pushdowns
*
Triceps - Triceps Pushdown - V-Bar Attachment Exercise Guide - YouTube

*Single dumbbell overhead triceps press
*
Tricep Workouts & Exercises : Dumbbell Triceps Extension Exercise Instructions - YouTube

and *triceps kickbacks*

How to Do Triceps Kick Backs - YouTube

*Bench dips *are another popular triceps exercise!

How to Do Triceps Bench Dips - YouTube


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 22, 2012)

ty Curt.  Been  busy with stuff and school so won't be about much, from time to time check in.
have been in the gym and lost one player for workout buddy, but scheudle won't allow much for the means during the week as I have already someone for that.

trust the school year is going good.  I have gotten my new teach, special agent, he is no joke.  Looking forward to a productive finish for the year.

best to you friends!


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 25, 2012)

[SUB]oh gosh, this is too much.... I looked in the mirror and died. I am off to the gym!  I really hated to say this, but although no intensions for re cap on this past 2 years with juice, I lost or fell off the band wagon, so need to move on with myself without fancy juice or anything other then a great out look.  

So won't have too much timem but will move my ass t lose this ass.  More cardio is the key for this


q: if you pull 30 or 40 lbs more and then just lose ground and then only wish to continue with less can you lose the fat or water?  So less can still make better tone and such?


talk later off to gym[/SUB]


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 25, 2012)

really got it feeling sore and it was a struggle,but made it through. I am not too sure if the others felt the long hard road like I did. 
those that match their wits against personal choice, learn that through thick and thin, it makes impact that all feel.  My conversations with others today and those around me, know that I will not give in to the mere issues of pct.  I went in thinking that those that were trying to help, may indeed be friends, but moreover it is myself that I have to be a friends to. My love for this sector is one that cannot be ascertained by those with experience or knowledge. I myself have to build and with it may it come friend or foe, I continue on.  This is for health and happiness, if not then throw in the towel, and try again, so here I am.

went with upper body, and found out that it isn't the number that dictate me, but my endurance and continued supply of exercise to help with body issues.  I did l15 reps with 3 sets for shoulder and back and then went to lower back, for I have been with issues on it.   Onward was I to cardio, the machine that is known to be the killer with full body work out.  I did feel it and so did my glutes. Christ, I thought for a minute with a wonderful position I have with posture, but was so sore with feet.  Okay, let's see with this week holdings.  I have a festival to go to tomorrow and school is already here. It is to be a burden with long workouts, but I will try to do my best, for that is the best thing for me to do.

peace out my friends and family.

will miss you at Mr. Olympia, please take pix as I would love to see Jaime and IM on the web here with all of those available for pictures.  
good luck to all competitors!  Tracy, I am not too sure you are in there for this but if so....
good luck!


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 29, 2012)

today and yesterday was recognizing the old free weights with sets 3 and 4 and 5 of 25's with triceps in mind as well biceps.

workout buddy with me tonight with legs and here goes:

4 sets@ 25 leg press
4 sets @ 25 individual legs (each) 
4 sets +5 on one set @ 25
hip ad and ab 4 sets @ 25
leg curls 4 sets @ 25
warm up 10 minutes walking
calves 4 sets@ 25
cardio high intensity 15 after workouts on legs
10 minutes walking
for me it was a long term vacation... but I think, I can make it home again now.

learned a bit from Prince's entry with fish oil, will wish to find this better omega 3 tri versus the common one.  friend suggested salmon.  I think, that should be an addition to the diet or plate


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 1, 2012)

welp, today was a shorter version, but made it in with little sleep; talk about being overwhelmed and with little strength, but I did get even to hit the cardio after the sets.

4 sets@ 25 20, 15, 12, 10 (on those that have been a while)  triceps were 2 sets with 15, 12 but I have been doing those with a dumbbell, so all is not lost.

chest press, incline chest, back, seated rows, 2 other machines can't remember their function,but it was upper.  hit the cardio after that for 15 min and then tonight is more triceps and biceps.  will be at a high tea party tomorrow with babe and friends, so will have to venture in for another round tomorrow (some time)


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 2, 2012)

I had a great day already, hit my foot into the door and I think, my days for two of them are without any form of cardio, as it hit too hard and the baby toe is swelled up bad. No, I am not a happy camper as I am due to a tea party in a few hours with babe and wanted so much to take in account being out and about.  If it subsides, then I will make haste to seeing my friends shops and giving hello's and such.  ???   I finished some triceps and biceps and really starting to feel myself over with all that is coming up, can't believe the time is ticking on me, and my lastest vice has taken me into a hold.  I am sickened, by this form of pleasure, moreover it is an ugly vice and will have to be dealt with, even if I am off to the hypnotist... smoking. Yes, the ugly, smelly thing that leaves traces where ever you roam.  Will, it is going to have to leave soon, and I won't be unhappy to kick its ass to the curve, so to speak.  
gosh, what a stupid gesture or movement on my part!  I have counterparts, but that is a lack of social grace to even attempt my subsiding this dumb bitch routine  meaning myself...  
DENIAL!

Okay, my fine friends...I will secure something of weights today or tomorrow.

peace out


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 6, 2012)

All is still with swelling for this foot, let's see what the DR says.

been with upper body with free weights, but nothing like where I need to be.  
will heal then back to it.  I had to really stop myself last night from heading to gym.  Pissed I messed this up, but I will live.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 20, 2012)

Welp, it was indeed a day for wake and smell the coffee, aka workoff some of that flab.  I cried to think the setting of the cardio machine was more then 10 minutes but made 20.  I hit the weights and did 4 sets and then shoulder for 3 sets and then seated rows at a higher level then thought of.  I am going to be sore, but in long run, it will be worth it. Will let me see how it goes for the rest of the weeks to come, but might wish to join a friend for a workout with spin the mornings.  Not too sure how well I will do with it, but won't know unless I try. 4 x 20 3x 12 4 machines.

must contain talking friends for after my sets or I lose count!


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 22, 2012)

welp hit it again, and did some stuff yesterday although I was truly feeling the blues in some areas.  I made at least 20 minutes in walking and did triceps 2 sets on both arms and then tricep press back 2 sets each arm.

today was 20 minutes cardio high intensity, 120 crunches
2 sets x 25 back, shoulders, seated rows, tricep push downs, shoulder press.  felt okay.  Will try for tomorrow, may need rest up. Darth called, said to meet him on the dark side.  lol/ might go out for a bit.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 10, 2012)

I am with a fractured toe after all that waiting and such. Shocked as hell with the results, hello I didn't have you on my phone log!!!! I restarted with core strengthening, and will keep towards the measured of slow but steady.  I have been out for count so to speak, but making a small but meaningful effort should produce some changes in my system and outcome.

diet with less means of meat is back and has been for a while!


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 19, 2012)

So, I am in happy land for a bit as I have gotten the keys for the house and it is almost over with the other house. I am happy to report we've gotten a puppy to help in the "the new zoo review" lol.
she is a cute, but is in teething mode.

I have gotten the courage up to finally ask my across the street neighbor to train me. Him being a NPC past competitor it is an easy win situation with natural, but did meet a guy with some juice training as well, he is cool...welp, we'll see won't we?!
been low with little to go on and not funding out for anything more on the issues, but will be seeking some motivation.  (did I catch your mind's eye?!)  Love to you lot!


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 29, 2012)

I am shocked, I thought for sure I would be ten pages over.  Welp,  I am in, but not reporting here too much.

good luxck


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 14, 2012)

gosh, it is indeed scary the length of time lapse and not so many pages turned on this journal route.  Makes you wonder, if they've left for bodybuilding. com or something? ! Still, I have been in and getting more fun with less weight but more building..never enough LOL.  I lapsed on the calves and without the fun stuff supplements (been feeling more or less weak at times.)  I guess, this is what I will need for a wake up call.  

look over the upcoming months and see a more days with working out. Kinda glad I have this happening.  Need to go over to Curt to see a real man's workout.  My your video's mister curt, do make it look fun.  

oh, my workouts are upper and lower on different days, with sets and reps from 12 to 15 
I have my new fun, called abs. Oh, gawd what a diaster, but got to start somewhere.  

off to the races.  Hobbit in theatres, hope no assholes who shouldn't have guns are there.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 19, 2012)

okay,
so last two weeks (off with 4 days) have been upper and lower with sets of 2 with 12 to 15 reps.  No, heavy weights, but feeling more of the return towards leaning in weight loss and firming.

tanning is a okay...getting too dark though.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 26, 2012)

okay, a few days off and somewhat feeling odd man out, but did make it back.
sets were 2 @ 12 and weights were nice too.  getting burn and that is truly what counts.   

I will see how the progress gets with more and more workouts.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 27, 2012)

welp today back in the saddle with an outburst for the bidding war with pharma meds.whoa, what money is there...asking old and wise to return to my sides.  I ask you to bring those countries with less known boundaries with those in the interest to develop versus buying and being piggish, love to you!  I feel it is a need to look into this outside off here.

nuff sed

okay,  2 sets each upper today and feeling shamed with no 100 lbs per arm, but finger power always nice.  
see you in the big screen

oh, if your lost just ask the guy with wavy hair...where the exit is


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 29, 2012)

okay,   it was a lower body day getting more in, but doing it slowly.

2 sets @ 12 to 15
I am feeling better and getting that burn that we thrive for.  finally the dumb blonde routine has ceast.


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 5, 2013)

okay, so back to the basics,

2 sets @ 12 to 15. cardi was 45 minutues hiking and then high intensity cardio was 10 minute warm up.  
oh,got rid of that old friend tob.  Had to kick that smelly thing to the curve.  

okay off to the big picture


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 5, 2013)

okay: today 15 minute warm up cardio with weights @ 2 sets@ 12 to 15. upper body today

protein, protein


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 6, 2013)

okay,  back to it.
20minutes cardio
sets 2@ 12 through 15
lower and tri

tanning of course.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Nightowl (Jan 13, 2013)

well, I truly hope  your not too bored, as I wandered over to another forum for a bit and kept a journal there. I have been at it for a while and today was upper.  abs are so sore, I am so ashamed.  I have spent more then an hour now with each visit.  can you believe it...back and on track.  new trainer and what a 

so today crunches 160 with and without machines.  I have been trying out these new versions and some with machine weights as well.  upper body was all free weights and 
chest press,
incline,
bi cep curls
 tricep extensions
tricep pushdowns.
cardio warm up
cardio walking 30 minutes.
my whole body dead yesterday after and hour and half of training the day before.

well, cardio for tomorrow.
question: one guy with big arms said, that you can't train everyday because the nervous system needs to mend as well, is this case true? He said you need to skip a day, he is a IFBB pro and Judge.  Is this for those with juice and getting hard hard training?  he went on to explain about needing time and less time with juice to mend.  ????


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 13, 2013)

i forgpt to mention it 2 sets each 15
for all   abs 20 each for machines and crunches


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 14, 2013)

well held off on the weights, and went with cardio and abs.  so cardio 25 minutes high intensity
abs over 100 something crunches with stretches.  I felt like I did do something, regardless of what was written with nervous system.  
I love the idea of making a dent in the muscle transformation, (against fat content) but can't do it with a hurt or strain.

so let the good times roll!


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 15, 2013)

okay,  

i was out to lunch on this other forum, and man did it hit hard. I trust LE grabs their untaxed money and the gear. NO room to spare. that was a sad ass event listening to nodda.
so, blueprints and cameras and action for the events.  Love my gunz, they treat a woman or man or what have ya all too well.  LONG TIRED ass group of shit!

anyhow, off to the real picture book
JOURNAL:

legs and will have to owe the rest. running late cardio tonight with friend.  see you later. sorry LE in the house with that messed up shit!


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 16, 2013)

you talk about my bad...didn't get back into the gym until this morning. 

abs
lower body
legs, all 2 sets with 15 to 20 per set


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 19, 2013)

just been with some cardio, but nothing to write home about. Trying to spare myself from a cold.

return this upcoming week.


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 21, 2013)

back on 
lower body
2 sets 15
abs and cardio will return tomorrow, 
I guess, back in the saddle again


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay,

this is cycle day 1
var 20 mg
t3 t4 50 mg
t.a. 80mg eod
iron mag halo
milk thistle
fish oil
multiple vit
all input welcome, that is of those that are of AAS without the other Senator's classes of drugs acceptance!!!!! if need more 411 upon the matter, pm or email!

lower body
2 sets @ 15
included:
glutes
hammies
calves
weight  130lbs for legs,
45 lbs, 70 lbs,
warm ups 70lbs for glutes
cardio tonight
I am sick of hearing my inner self crying the blues of how the numbers went down, and why!


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 31, 2013)

welp, cycle day 2

yesterday was cardio only a far bit of walking

now today
lat pull downs 60 lbs 2sets 15
seated rows 60 lbs 2 sets 15
another row 60 lbs 2 sets 15
shoulder pulls 60lbs 2 sets 15
tricep 110 lbs one set 15
back machine 60 lbs 2 sets 15
cycle 
var 20, t.a. 80 mg
t3 t4 100 , 50
halo iron mag labs
cyn stuff
fish oil 
milk thistle
multiple vit
vit b 200 mg
b complex 200 mg
primo 100 
( per week)
eq on hold, till new batch
3.5 hours of sleep, house chores
school, 2 hours study
now...chill


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 3, 2013)

running late, but on cycle
same as before posted

lower body
130 lbs ab ad 
70lbs glutes
leg press warm up 70lbs 110 lbs 2 sets @ 15 for all
except calves 110 lbs 25 1 set
walking cardio 30 minutes


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 7, 2013)

well its been a busy time, but have cardio under the belt, will hit weights for lower body today same sets
still on cycle   too busy


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 8, 2013)

today, after being late looking for the marzipan pig LOL   will to do it is the final sense

lower


glutes 70lbs 2 sets @ 15
leg press 145lbs warm up 85lbs
2 sets @ 15
leg extensions 65 lbs and crying
ab ad 130 lbs 2 sets @ 15
missing abs( I suck)
calves 110 lbs 2 sets @ 15

triceps 2 sets @ 110lbs first set complete
second only 12 yes cried
cardio 1/2 hour walking


----------



## davegmb (Feb 9, 2013)

What ever happened to Omerta?


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 9, 2013)

Dave, the last I read from him, that he was busy with wife, job and family. I remember that he mentioned his gym stuff, but was with heavy work.  I don't know otherwise, sorry!


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 14, 2013)

Upper body, 
2 sets @15

too tired to write out lbs, each one
cardio 30 minutes


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 4, 2013)

omg, what schedule conflicts and lack of such thereof. LOL

okay,

had triceps today with slowing it down, to get more for the money.
 I have worked on shoulders today, and felt okay, tomorrow might be another issue,but only time will tell.

so a few other exercises, and all 2 sets @ 15.  Glad to see Sassy, but looking around a lot are off in the world of face to face, so with that said...see you all soon!


----------



## Nightowl (May 13, 2013)

today glutes, 4 sets @ 15 lower legs, triceps 15 high weight
cardio with the dog 

computer crash and with viral computer not good, but wtf it is for the journal anyways


----------



## Nightowl (May 21, 2013)

My gosh, it has been a whirlwind for getting on and off and to and from this site. Made the mistake of going to another board, same old shit.  Never trust those in sheep clothing. Oh, my gosh finals over and more fun in store.  New friends from over seas and less of the harrowing oh, I mean narrow minded shit here in your face type stuff.

lost...ah, lose this thread, Honestly!


okay
20 minutes cardio
weights, 2 sets 15 bi ceps 
triceps 2 sets high weight. cried didn't get the last set.  

today 
20 minutes cardio
additional 20 minutes cardio


----------



## Nightowl (May 22, 2013)

cardio 35 minutes
lower body 3 sets @ 15
not a lot of feeling with added amount of cardio, but I know...I am getting a response from my feet.


----------



## Nightowl (May 24, 2013)

yesterday,

cardio 30 minutes
bi ceps 
chest press
incline press   all free weights
triceps
4 and 3 sets @ 15


cardio 25 minutes
shoulders upper area
back  2 sets @ 15


----------



## Nightowl (May 26, 2013)

yesterday,

kinda  a day off, but hit those bi cep curls 3 sets@ 15


today,
30 minutes cardio
lower body 3 sets each @ 15
triceps 2 sets@ 15


----------



## Nightowl (May 28, 2013)

cardio 30 minutes,
20 during the morning

3 sets legs @ 15, but hit 12 twice.  multiple areas on lower body. Yes, I was upset, but strive again for better
triceps 2 sets@ 20
must switch up incline is high going for highest on machine, then speed and time.  I recheck that later

goal highest incline for 30 minutes


----------



## Nightowl (May 29, 2013)

Hi, today is cardio and ab day and looks like our favorite loser officer nobody farva, has decided to =neg  me with questions from and for those with lives outside of here.  Pity, our crew is too busy making do with the rest of his loser arses , but for those of you looking to sharpen your skills hang out a while, I"ll make some efforts for amending the situation   read the profile or my first post, you'll get the picture, otherwise pretend and hang out here

cardio: 30 minutes, abs 2 sets each 6 different versions, of fun ab machines and stretches

off to neverland


----------



## Nightowl (May 30, 2013)

already over half to goal with incline
lower body areas with 3 sets@ 15 a bit sore, but loving it
abs, 3 sets on each types @ 15 and some 16

cardio 30 minutes


----------



## Nightowl (May 31, 2013)

today

cardio 35 minutes and over half way to goal, in fact already at top incline, but not completely and speed will be met as it is onwards...

free weights 
bi curls, chest press and so forth 2 sets @ 15
abs, stretching 
2 sets @ 15 4 different versions


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 3, 2013)

days off with cardio low impact

today,
30 minutes cardio, treadmill and eliptical
glutes, hips, and hammies
abs 3 sets@ 15
all areas mentioned


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good job


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 5, 2013)

thank you for the response hl


yesterday,\

low impact cardio 30 minutes
bi curls 2 sets 15
overhead exten- 1 set 15.  no time

today:
stretching 10 minutes
30 minutes high intensity cardio
shoulders, triceps
2 sets@ 15
 pull rows, pull downs back extenders
elip, treadmill\


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 7, 2013)

yesterday
cardio 30 minutes

today
20 minutes cardio warm up
lower body 
3 sets @ 15, hammies, glutes and so on 
3 sets calves @ 25
triceps 3 sets @ 20


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 9, 2013)

cardio 20 minutes\
bi cep 2 sets 15
tricep exten 2 @ 15

today,

30 minutes high intensity
full incline nice fat burn sector
shoulders
double pulley 3 sets @15
shoulder pull downs 3 sets @ 15
cables 3 sets 15
abs 5 sets 15
each x4 different workout stations


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 13, 2013)

Two days ago 20 minutes cardio
Lower body 3sets15

One day ago 20 minutes plus 10 warm up
Tricep 2 sets 20
Abs 2 sets 10 higher weight

Three daye ago bicep curls 3 sets 15
Extensions2 sets each side (tri) 15

Mostly cardio fat burn 2 days.

Post today tomorrow


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 16, 2013)

catch up 
three days ago:  cardio 20 minutes
weights free bi, tri exten- 3 sets 15

next day cardio 30 minutes  no weights 

following day, shoulders: pulley double, cables, pull downs 3 @ 15
cardio 20 minutes
yesterday: glutes, 3@ 15, ab and ad, dead leg press 
triceps 3 @15   back 3@ 15

post today later


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 22, 2013)

Okay,

off the boards for no time and hitting the wall with being here now


few days
cardio 40 minutes



day off


weights 
shoulders 3 sets @ 15
triceps 2 @ 20

legs and glutes 3 sets @ 15

abs
cardio 20 min

yesterday
cardio 20 
15 high intensity
back, upper and lower traps

3 @ 12- 15
felt good

try for end of week if able earlier will be back.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 25, 2013)

okay,

40 minutes cardio today, had great fun taking babe out to see the sights
yesterday only 20 minutes cardio, but woman time so it has been a heavy load.

back on path or cycle tomorrow.

too many things happening so it will be a good tomorrow!


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 27, 2013)

yesterday
cardio 20 minutes
triceps and biceps 3x 15

lousy yesterday

today.,

legs, glutes, abs, quads, hammies ab ad hips  sorry all except abs 3x15

warm up 

3x 15

first time for leg press in a long time, and it shows, the last set 3 felt great.  the calves and cardio later after spa day treatment(don't dream it, be it)


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 30, 2013)

two days ago cardio,
bi cep curls and tricep curls 2 @ 15


yesterday cardio only 20 minutes.
changed up drinks, less coffee, more h20

today will post later or tomorrow


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 1, 2013)

yesterday,
cardio low impact 20 minutes
shoulders upper 3@ 12 and 15 varied
rows, push down, double pulleys,
a couple others
back 2@ 15
triceps 2@ 20


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 8, 2013)

mostly cardio,
60 minutes July 4
30 day before
day before that 20 minutes

Friday,
triceps, blasted with little cardio,
3 sets@ 15 cardio 15 warm up

back to it this week...too little time, pressing events, but that's summer


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 21, 2013)

not much time for posting, but quick update...

have been doing a mile on high intensity, and then 3 sets 15.  been there, but now
working on a hallux abducto issue, so it is a bit out to lunch so to speak.

will be back later
glutes and hammies have been following the kiwi beauty from ifbb on you tube.  such a great gal to help us poor devils out.

peace out


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 13, 2013)

so it has been a bit, but I haven't given up yet. Made my print out for the cycle diet, but trying to heal the wound of having too much of a hurty issue with tren a tren e shot.  Any good 411 on this issue?  Maybe the sexy and great built or Ms. Sassy?  anyhow, I need to know...how much does it hurt?  let's go with quads for IM.  anyone????????????????

okay, chest incline 3 x 15
chest press 3 x15
rear delt 3 x 15
spinae erector 2x 15
okay, out the door to diet thoughts

tuna,
water
shakes
eggs whites,
rice,
chicken
water and water and more water


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 16, 2013)

We got the 411 on the hurty issues on the T e and T  a.  Good luck to the guys entering the ifbb world....looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2013)

.... So you're going to run tren? Got a dosing schedule in mind?


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 28, 2013)

hey captn'

not really,  have any thoughts or words of wisdom


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2013)

Not really nightowl... Tren for the ladies idk. There's a couple of ladies on the board running NPP thou - prob a better option


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 3, 2013)

welp, my fine cap' do tell me the blonde dummy wth is npp.  I trust we are speaking strength only issues, or I am indeed out the door.  I am in the middle of my bfl with diet and getting all my issues upon for the real cycle and challenge with diet in complete grips, so I have some time for learning.  My eyes and ears are on you, doll face!

two days ago,
cardio 30 minutes

yesterday
cardio warm up \
upper body 3 sets@ 15
didn't make it for the last set, so I know it is a push.  My triceps are slowly advancing, but need to get my act together with the routine.  Tri and bi and then hammies and legs, or do you all suggest another idea?  My friend Curt, wth are you?


I am returning, as I have spoken with our beautiful Sassy and she has made some nice serious words for me to follow.  So off to the yellow brick road, I follow.

fitday by the end of the week, and looking over the diets and recipes on the board she suggested.  Love to you Ms. Sassy!

tonight and tomorrow will post by the end of the week.


----------



## Mrphotography (Sep 3, 2013)

How in the world do I pm someone


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 10, 2013)

I have been working out, but moreover getting my issuses with dieting at hand.  I got my scale...both weight and food, so trying to amp myself to ready, so to speak.

My focus along with bfl is also Fitday.

Been working out...adding more cardio.   
 
Be back later


----------



## unclem (Jun 15, 2014)

p


----------



## unclem (Jun 15, 2014)

oh heavens no way.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2014)

Last time we heard from nightowl she was looking at a tren cycle


----------

